# Razer stellt die "Razer Taipan" Maus vor.



## BL4CK_92 (5. Juni 2012)

Razer stellte heute die neue Gamingmaus "Taipan" vor.
Sie besitzt einen 8200DPI 4G Laser, welcher sowohl optisch als auch per Laser abtastet, 9 programmierbare Tasten, sowie die von Razer bekannte Rubberoberfläche.

Preis: 79,99€
Verfügbarkeit: Juli 2012   (danke an tripod)

Imo: Schicke Maus, auch wenn die 8200DPI völlig unsinnig sind. Dennoch denke ich darüber nach meine Lachesis gegen die Taipan auszutauschen.

Quelle Shoppage

Teaser:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbNHbLkLVUY?hd=1


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2012)

*8200 dpi  

tja, ich zocke zwar mit 5000dpi, aber 8200 sind echt etwas zu viel


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> *8200 dpi


 
Korrigiert (=


----------



## Kev95 (5. Juni 2012)

Weiss man schon was das gute Stück kosten soll?


----------



## Pauli (5. Juni 2012)

Ich persönlich finde das bei Razer die Qualität einfach nicht stimmt. Sie sind sehr defektanfällig, zu teuer und die Ergonomie der letzten Modelle gefällt mir absolut nicht. Viel Schein, wenig Sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Juni 2012)

Pauli schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das bei Razer die Qualität  einfach nicht stimmt. Sie sind sehr defektanfällig[...]. Viel Schein,  wenig Sein.



Ich nutze seit 6 Jahren Razer Mäuse und bisher ist nur eine ausgefallen.
Aber es stimmt, Razer hat öfters Probleme (wie Roccat), aber so lange ich verschont bleibe, ists mir egal.


----------



## tripod (5. Juni 2012)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Weiss man schon was das gute Stück kosten soll?



Razer Taipan - Beidhändige Gaming-Maus | Razer Online Shop

79,99€ (Voraussichtlich verfügbar ab Juli 2012)


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Juni 2012)

Unter 70€ geht da mit Sicherheit nix. Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber an die Ergonomie und Präzision einer Deathadder wird sie wohl auch nicht heranreichen. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Ich würde außerdem echt gerne mal wissen, welche "Gamer" bei diesen ganzen Neuentwicklungen da immer mithelfen und >8000 DPI empfehlen. Wie bei fast allem wird es auch hier so sein dass die Mäuse nicht ewig halten sollen, da man ja sonst nicht unbedingt einen Grund hat, sich nach einer gewissen Zeit eine neue zuzulegen. Zu wünschen wäre es, dass für die Preise zwischen 50-100€ auch Qualität verbaut wird.

*Edit* siehste!


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2012)

@ h101: ja, wenn sie die dpi noch höher stellen, wird man zwar sauschnell, aber so unpräzise, dass die gamer ihre maus vor wut jede woche zerdeppern werden ...     

im ernst, also ich finde 5000dpi reichen. zum präzisen zielen ist das schon sehr grenzwertig, da es ja doch immer ein gewisses losbrechmoment der maus auf dem pad gibt, welches dann erzeugt, dass es einen kurzen ruck gibt und man somit eine gewisse mindeststrecke hat ... 

meine empfehlung:  5000 (oder meinetwegen auch noch 6000 dpi), und dann nen sniper-button mit  ca. 1000-2000 dpi. wäre wohl am besten.


----------



## schlenzie (5. Juni 2012)

das ist doch auch nur marketing. immerhin hat 8000dpi dann kein anderer... habe meine corsair m60 heute bekommen und erstmal schnell auf 2000dpi runtergeschaltet, sonst bin ich auf 1cm schon auf der anderen seite vom monitor


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juni 2012)

also ich spiele auf 800 dpi, mehr ist mir zu schnell 

@Razer: sieht nicht schlecht aus, was mich am meisten an den Mäusen ärgert ist, das die nur für rechtshänder gedacht sind


----------



## Woiferl94 (5. Juni 2012)

Gefallen tut sie mir. Leider ist die Maus auch für Linkshänder


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2012)

@schlenzie: 

stimmt genau  bei 5000dpi  bedeutet das, dass du 2000 dots/cm hast. bei fullHD, mit 1920 pixeln, hast du also bei 1 dot = 1pixel nach fast genau einem zentimeter den bildschirm überquert


----------



## r4lly (5. Juni 2012)

Hm, irgendwie vermisse ich von Razer die kleinen/symmetrischen Mäuse wie die Diamondback  und Copperhead. Leider löste sich bei meiner Diamondback nach rund 3 Jahren die Beschichtung auf und der linke Taster ging kaputt. Ich hab mir dann die Microsoft/Razer Habu gekauft und bis jetzt (gut 5 Jahre) kann ich mich nicht über die Quallität beklagen. Sie sieht zwar nicht mehr wie neu aus, funktioniert aber noch tadellos.


----------



## Kev95 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hänge an meiner DeathAdder Respawn, die hat 3500dpi.
Damit betreib ich sie auch, nach nun gut 2 jahren mit der DeathAdder bin ich immernoch sehr zufrieden.

Hätte ich mehr Kohle und bräuchte die nicht für andere Hardware würde ich mir ne Mamba kaufen.


----------



## SanjiWhite (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich spiele Shooter nur mit 420 DPI, höchstens 900.  Bei Starcraft sieht das ganze schon anders aus, da spiele ich so mit 2000 DPI. Hab mir gerade erst die DeathAdder gekauft und bin vollkommen glücklich. Bisher keine Mängel.


----------



## tripod (5. Juni 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> ...
> Imo: Schicke Maus, auch wenn die 8200DPI völlig unsinnig sind. Dennoch denke ich darüber nach meine Lachesis gegen die Taipan auszutauschen.
> ...



kann man doch sicher "runterschrauben", wie bei fast allen boliden in dieser preisregion.


----------



## Domowoi (5. Juni 2012)

Ich liebe meine Copperhead, aber die ganzen Nachfolger haben mich nicht überzeugt.... Die 8200DPI sind natürlich Marketing, aber das machen ja alle Gamingmaushersteller. Der Normalverbraucher kann die DPI ja auf ein angemessenes Maß herunterschrauben.


----------



## Ahab (5. Juni 2012)

Razer kommt für mich mittlerweile nicht mehr in Frage, schlichtere Mäuse wie die von Zowie finde ich einfach ansprechender. Dennoch habe ich die Entwicklungen von Razer mit großem Interesse mitverfolgt. Im Moment bin ich auch selbst noch Razer-Nutzer und das seit ich meine erste "richtige" Gamermaus besitze. Es waren zwar viele Fails dabei, wie die Unmengen Werbe-Krempel zu Starcraft, Tron, etc. Aber auch die Designs abseits dieser Promo-Kasperletheather fand ich nicht mehr so berauschend, die Imperator fand ich zum Beispiel unsäglich langweilig.  Auch dass so lange keine neuen Mäuse mehr von Razer kamen fand ich schade. Die fand ich immer am spannendsten.  

Mit der Taipan ist jetzt ENDLICH mal wieder ein richtiger Neuankömmling auf der Erde gelandet.  Und sogar nach der alten Namenskonvention benannt (Mäuse werden bei Razer nach Giftschlangen bennant) - schööööön.  Optisch erinnert sie zwar etwas an die Avatar von NZXT, ein wenig auch an die Kone. Aber alles in allem ist es endlich mal wieder ein interessantes Design. Vielleicht bleib ich was Mäuse angeht ja doch noch ein wenig kindisch. 

Achso ja. 8200DPI... Wayne. Kindergarten. Und für 79€ dürfte dann vielleicht doch schon noch eine kabellos-Option an Bord sein. Das ist nämlich ein echt salziger Preis.

UND!  Sie ist grün... ist das toll.


----------



## Domowoi (6. Juni 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> [...]Und für 79€ dürfte dann vielleicht doch schon noch eine kabellos-Option an Bord sein. Das ist nämlich ein echt salziger Preis.[...]


 Finde ich gar nicht. Kabellos hat meiner Meinung nach wenig bei einer Gaming Maus verloren. Da habe ich lieber einen Kontakt weniger der kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Westcoast (6. Juni 2012)

die razer deathadder black 3500DPI ist eine gute mouse. mal schauen wie sich die neue razer schlägt. meine zowie am lässt keine wünsche mehr übrig, die geht gut ab.


----------



## horst--one (6. Juni 2012)

Pauli schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das bei Razer die Qualität einfach nicht stimmt. Sie sind sehr defektanfällig, zu teuer und die Ergonomie der letzten Modelle gefällt mir absolut nicht. Viel Schein, wenig Sein.



Also gegen meine Razer Naga Epic kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen.
Naja 105€ waren vllt. bisschen übertrieben aber sonst...?

Mein Razer Mauspad hält jetzt auch schon einige Jahre (das ist das Pad, was ich bis jetzt am längsten habe). 
Und es wird auch noch par Jahre halten.



> Finde ich gar nicht. Kabellos hat meiner Meinung nach wenig bei einer Gaming Maus verloren.



versteh ich jetzt nicht, da ich meine Naga so oft es nur geht (wenn ich sie halt nich vergesse über nacht zu laden ) Kabellos betreibe


----------



## mumaker (6. Juni 2012)

razer ist schon etwas zurückgefallen. ich habe die lachessis 5600dpi und die ist einfach nur geil aber alle vorgängermodelle die ich hatte waren schon nach wenigen tagen defekt xD
ich durfte fast alle 2 wochen nach saturn und die kackdinger umtauschen ^^................ aber jetzt hält meine sich schon 1 jahr. und so muss es auch sein.


----------



## JayDee1207 (6. Juni 2012)

Hauptsache der Sensor hat keinen Z-Axis Bug mehr, wie der der Mamba und Imperator..


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (6. Juni 2012)

Meine Razer Diamondback ging auch nach 3-4 Monaten kaputt. Also umgetauscht und seitdem (Mitte 2005) läuft und läuft und läuft sie 
Anscheinend kann man bei Razer mal Glück und mal Pech haben, so wie ich das hier vernehme. 7 Jahre Dauergaming-Belastung inklusive mit der Maus auf den Tisch schlagen und Ähnliches nenne ich jedenfalls Glück 
Aber mal ehrlich, 80€ für eine Maus?? Kann die auch Kaffe kochen?


----------



## Allwisser (6. Juni 2012)

leute leute.

8k dpi sind i.o. wenn das einem zu schnell ist, kann er über den treiber oder software die geschwindigkeit verringern.
trotzdem ist sie dann genauer als eine mit weniger dpi. es geht um die auflösung nicht um die absolute geschwindigkeit des mauszeigers.

ein 120 fps movie sieht auf ner 60hz röhre auch besser aus als ein 60fps movie. das ist nun mal fakt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Juni 2012)

Allwisser schrieb:


> leute leute.
> 
> 8k dpi sind i.o. wenn das einem zu schnell ist, kann er über den treiber oder software die geschwindigkeit verringern.
> trotzdem ist sie dann genauer als eine mit weniger dpi. es geht um die auflösung nicht um die absolute geschwindigkeit des mauszeigers.
> ...



Das ist schon richtig, aber ich behaupte, dass man auf 1920x1080 von diesem Effekt der "Mausungenauigkeit", bzw des "Mauszeigersprungs" ab 800DPI nix mehr mitbekommt.


----------



## sinchilla (6. Juni 2012)

> Hätte ich mehr Kohle und bräuchte die nicht für andere Hardware würde ich mir ne Mamba kaufen.


 bin völlig deiner meinung!!! die ergonomie ist mit einer habu ( welche ich momentan seit 4 jahren nutze nahezu identisch sowie auch einer razer deathadder) bei meiner habu hatte ich einmal ein kabelbruch= umtausch & vor kurzen verabschiedete sich die linke maustaste ( hm ne million anschläge sind schnell erreicht) aber fix ne alte kugelmaus geschlachtet & neuen taster eingelötet läuft hoffentlich noch ein paar jährchen ansonsten werde ich zur deathadder greifen bzw. bei einem unerwarteten geldregen die mamba holen ich mag kabellose peripherie...die fliegt besser & gefährdet nich die steckplätze am mainboard


----------



## buzty (6. Juni 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Optisch erinnert sie zwar etwas an die Avatar von NZXT, ein wenig auch an die Kone. Aber alles in allem ist es endlich mal wieder ein interessantes Design. Vielleicht bleib ich was Mäuse angeht ja doch noch ein wenig kindisch.
> 
> Achso ja. 8200DPI... Wayne. Kindergarten. Und für 79€ dürfte dann vielleicht doch schon noch eine kabellos-Option an Bord sein. Das ist nämlich ein echt salziger Preis.
> 
> UND!  Sie ist grün... ist das toll.


 
1. STIMMT! an die hat sie mich mit der taillierung erinnert ,danke, hab dgz überlegt wie die hieß! 
2. kabellos? hmnö. seh ich ähnlich wie mein vorredner - vllt bin ich da altmodisch, aber "gaming" und "kabellos" geht garnicht zusammen, grad bei mäusen. hoffe eher, dass sie schön leicht ist (richtung kana, sensei ist mir schon zu schwer - dementsprechend aber auch mit 400-450 dpi klarkommt!)
3. jau die kehren wieder so ein bisschen zum alten look zurück, nachdem alles blau war... wie wärs mit ner blackwidow in schwarz-grün - sehr dafür!


----------

